# passports



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello.

Doe's anybody know if you can use child passports in Europe up to
there expiry date or do they have to be valid for at least six months
past your travel date. :?: 
Thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

As far as I am aware the child must be under 16 and the passport has to have 6months left on it. You only need the passport to get back into the UK unless you are travelling outside the EU.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've always thought the six months rule was just for the travel company's sake, just in case you have to stay over. What's the point of having an expiry date if you can't use the passport in the final 6 months? That said, the new passport should go to the expiry of the old one, so if you apply now to renew a passport that expires in June, it should be dated to June 2018. Ours were issued in August 06, and run until 10 years from the expiry date of the old one.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh Dear bigfoot,We were going to France at easter,but the kiddies
passports run out in july :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I only think the 6 month rule is for travel outside the EU.
This is the definitive answer
http://www.ips.gov.uk/


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have just travelled to Spain and back and my passport runs out next month, I think the six month rule aplies outside the E.U

Loddy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Not passports, but driving licenses.

I still have the old style and have been informed its invalid outside the UK.
So I will have to do something about that before our next trip  

Geoff


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Loddy,Bognormike & Bigfoot.

Didn't get any information when i rang p'boro main passport office,they
told me to ring The french embassy in london :roll: 
Tried this but they were shut :!: Probably on strike :lol:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

You can apply up to 9 months before your passport expires and still retain the 10 year expiry date 

Steve F


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Reply to St Aubyns
Never heard that the old style driving licences are invalid. Used mine in Las Vegas in December to hire a car. When did this come into being.

Sonja


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Sonja

must be honest, I'm scratching my head as to where I saw it, it was a couple of weeks before we last went to France in September 07, but it was to late to update mine. It was to do with the fact that a photo is now required on driving licenses. I'll have a look to see if I can find the reference again. Maybe its just that its in Europe not USA?

Geoff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just found this for Italy, Spain & Switzerland

Driving Licence: Holders of the old style green UK licences should change them for the new photocard licence or obtain an International Driving Permit.

here

http://www.greenflag.org.uk/magazines/summer/euro7.html

but thats not where I originally came across it. I'll keep looking

Geoff

edit;also here under "paperwork" for France

http://www.ferry-to-france.co.uk/driving_abroad.html


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Looks like we will have to get round to changing ours then. More expense.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Just to clear up in case anyone is unsure,I rang The french embassy in 
london today & they said... 

"Pourvu que sons dans la date sur le jour de votre retour c'est beau.
Aucune limite sur la date d'expiration."

As long as it is in date on the day of your return it is fine.
No limit on expiry date.


----------

